# Godzilla 2012 Monsters!



## Big Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

What Monsters would you like to see featured in Godzilla 2012?


Personally, I would like to see an unfamiliar or scrapped character to appear such as:



Hitodah

or even 


Or possibly a new one!

What about you?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2010)

Anguirus needs to actually win a fight. 

Spacegodzilla, imo, was the best Godzilla villain. 

I just dont want to see Mechagodzilla again, nor Mothra(but I can accept the latter).


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

The only thing is I don't see them using an existing kaiju. They would want to be original, seeing as the entire movie is their own creation and adding another monster[existing already] would interfere with this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2010)

Give me an original, please.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2010)

Monster Zero.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 8, 2010)

No offence to the fans, but I have never seen one godzilla movie. Maybe I would love it, who knows . But those movies look realy weird imo, almost childish. I assume i'm wrong? Also the titles are funny: godzilla vs .., godzilla vs .., 

I think i'm having a wrong image on this series. Just wondering what the films were about..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2010)

Godzilla vs mankind.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Monster Zero.



Yeah...I honestly don't want another King Ghidorah movie at the moment...Same with Mothra and Mecha Godzilla. I'd rather they use a moster that is less well known or an original one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2010)

> The only thing is I don't see them using an existing kaiju. They would want to be original, seeing as the entire movie is their own creation and adding another monster[existing already] would interfere with this.



Why would you think they would want to be original? Would they even make a movie called Godzilla if they wanted to be original?

Plus, the previous American one tried to make a new kind of Godzilla......backfired. 



> No offence to the fans, but I have never seen one godzilla movie. Maybe I would love it, who knows . But those movies look realy weird imo, almost childish. I assume i'm wrong? Also the titles are funny: godzilla vs .., godzilla vs ..,
> 
> I think i'm having a wrong image on this series. Just wondering what the films were about..



The first 2 films were dead serious(the 1st is lauded though while the 2nd is usually considered mediocre). After that, things became campy as hell and "Godzilla's Revenge" began a trend that would make Godzilla aimed for kids, which was that way until the lackluster "Terror of Mechagodzilla".

During the 80's-90's run, Godzilla movies became aimed for older audiences again. Since Godzilla 2000 though, the films have become kind of meh(although "All Out Monster Attack" was excellent).

Watch "Gojira". If not, "Godzilla, King of the Monsters"(same movie but they add American footage). If you dont like that, you wont like the series.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah thanks for the info, clears things up . I'll try to check it out, always liked monster movies.


----------



## megan8788 (Dec 9, 2010)

Godzilla  is among the upcoming movies of 2012. That's why i am pretty excited about it. I would like to see Dogolas ,for sure, in godzilla 2012.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 9, 2010)

> always liked monster movies.


yet you've never seen Godzilla. riiight.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 9, 2010)

Chalice said:


> yet you've never seen Godzilla. riiight.



Well, can't blame me. Never see those movies in stores or rentalstores.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

> Yeah...I honestly don't want another King Ghidorah movie at the moment...Same with Mothra and Mecha Godzilla. I'd rather they use a moster that is less well known or an original one.


We haven't had a Ghidorah  centric movie since 1991, and his role in Final Wars was really just fan service, so I'd live with him as the villain.  Also he is arguably the greatest Godzilla villain.

I'll agree on Mechagodzilla because I feel the Kiryu saga did the premise right and it was the second most recent movie.  Needs at least another decade before it can be done again.

At this point I've come to accept Mothra appearing as a constant and no longer care as long as its pulled off right (like it was in Tokyo SOS).


----------



## Glued (Dec 9, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> No offence to the fans, but I have never seen one godzilla movie. Maybe I would love it, who knows . But those movies look realy weird imo, almost childish. I assume i'm wrong? Also the titles are funny: godzilla vs .., godzilla vs ..,
> 
> I think i'm having a wrong image on this series. Just wondering what the films were about..



There about three different Godzilla films I would recommend.

The original Gojira, before it was severely edited into Godzilla King of the Monsters starring Raymond Burr. It had a strong theme about nuclear weapons and their use. Its also a powerful propaganda film depicting superiority of Japanese science to American, but you'll only notice those things if you look very carefully. 

The second would be Godzilla raids again, where there is some sad nature.

The last would be Godzilla vs Mothra and King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack. This film develops Godzilla as a demonic creature and asks questions as to why Godzilla attacks Japan. It is a strong remind of how the Japanese have forgotten WWII and here Godzilla is a spirit of WWII. The propaganda and nationalism is kept to a minimum in this film.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

avoid the dub of 'Raids Again', I usually love Godzilla dubbing (I like The Raymond Burr version of Gojira as much as the original) but this one was fucking horrible, not even George Takei could save it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its also a powerful propaganda film depicting superiority of Japanese science to American, but you'll only notice those things if you look very carefully.



I highly doubt this part. Ishiro Honda HATED such rivalries to the point I highly doubt he was trying to make any kind of propaganda film. In fact, most of his movies tended to be about former enemies uniting to fight a bigger threat, and I dont just mean Godzilla movies either(Godzilla Vs Monster Zero is probably his most obvious example though).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh damn how'd I forget GMK in my post.  So yeah it's been a little less than 1991 since Ghidorah movie, but still we haven't has a knock out drag out movie with Ghidorah as a villain





> Its also a powerful propaganda film depicting superiority of Japanese science to American, but you'll only notice those things if you look very carefully.


Pure bunkum   .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2010)

hmmm, what do you guys think the worst monsters that could appear?

As I said, I dont want another Mechagodzilla film. I also don't care to see Megaguirus(Japan's special effects aren't up to it) nor Minilla. 

I always think about what I'd do if I were to make a Godzilla movie.

I'd pretty much remake Gojira but include a few other monsters.

- Zilla: The film would start off with him attacking New York like he did in the American film. He nearly makes it back to the ocean before Godzilla emerges and smacks Zilla hard(sort of like Gamera's introduction in Gamera: Guardian of the Universe). Zilla survives and runs back into land, with Godzilla chasing him, causing mass destruction. Eventually Zilla tries to ambush Godzilla but is destroyed by the atomic breath.

- Anguirus: I have an old toy that makes him look freaky, which would be the design. Anguirus defeats some monster(maybe Manda) and later in the movie fights Godzilla. It's a very vicious and brutal fight, but Godzilla wins and Anguirus's fate is ambiguous. 

-Mothra: Godzilla's final foe. Mothra fights hard but eventually is killed. However, Mothra has laid an egg and the larva is hatched during the final shot(or maybe earlier). Godzilla is destroyed by the Oxygen destroyer.

The sequel will establish that Godzilla survived and it would be sort of a remake of "Ghidorah, the Three Headed Monster". 

-Rodan: Rodan shows up and fights Godzilla throughout the movie, their battle being closely matched. Eventually teams up with Godzilla to defeat Ghidorah.

- Baby Mothra: Convinces Godzilla and Rodan to fight Ghidorah and helps them.

- Anguirus: Maybe. One Monster needs to fight Ghidorah when Ghidorah first arrives and is crushed. if it's Anguirus, the fight will kind of be like his failed battle against Mechagodzilla. I could use Varan, Baragon, Zilla(since there will be more of them) or Manda.

Then there will be the final film. The Monsters have finally been trapped in a monster island type setting. The human military has advanced so they have their own mecha kaiju(Mechagodzilla maybe, or Moguera). This peace and harmony however is thrown out of wack when Spacegodzilla arrives.

Spacegodzilla: It's revealed that on some alien planet, Spacegodzilla was created just like Godzilla, from nukes, but as the aliens technology grew more dangerous, Spacegodzilla evolved. He is now purely malicious, but also has the intellect of a human(maybe even being able to connect telepathically). Using his abilities, he creates many monsters to wreck havoc upon the earth. The battles will be like this.

Megalon Vs Zilla: Megalon takes on a new Mommy zilla and barely wins, however, he's wounded only to realize that he's in the middle of a nest, where semi-grown zilla baby's tear him apart.

Anguirus Vs Gigan: Derived from one of the books, they have a grotesque battle with Anguirus dragging a thrashing Gigan into the watter.

Rodan Vs Battra: Also like the books, Rodan defeats Battra. 

Godzilla Vs Hedorah: Once again, like the books. 

I also might include those monsters from the game. The final major battle is between all Earth's Monsters fighting Mecha King Ghidorah, who has been resurrected as well. The humans team up with the monsters to fight Spacegodzilla. They win, but Godzilla is destroyed in the process. However, little Godzilla has survived....

Two themes will be explored. For one, the sequels, like Honda's films, stress unity in fighting a common foe. Two, the films will deal with Godzilla becoming a childrens hero, much like the movies did. Many adults will be wary of this, as Godzilla did a lot of destruction himself. But the point is what began as something to fear has become a sign of hope. 

Anyway, thats what I would do if I were to make any Godzilla movies.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

Been far too long since Anguirus has shown up


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 9, 2010)

I would honestly want to see Manda have a major part in a movie. They can make him very snake like.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2010)

Godzilla Final Wars has him becoming a beach ball.

Ugh, Anguirus got shafted. He was strong in "Godzilla Raids Again" and "Destroy All Monsters" but was useless in Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla and Godzilla Vs Gigan.

Sure, Mechagodzilla makes sense(he'd easily defeat Godzilla, king Ceasar and then fought both while dominating them). 

But he sucks in G Vs Gigan. The funny thing is that the original script had Anguirus beating up Gigan before Megalon comes to the rescue and later on, he beats up Megalon before Gigan comes to the rescue(the original script was far more ambitious than the final product).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Been far too long since Anguirus has shown up



Been even longer since he was legit threat to other monsters (Big G including). By the end of the Showa era he was little more than a punching bag for the newest monster to beat the shit out of.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

> Ugh, Anguirus got shafted. He was strong in "Godzilla Raids Again" and "Destroy All Monsters" but was useless in Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla and Godzilla Vs Gigan.


He was never a threat, he got taken down likea punk in Raids.

Also I distinctly remember himactually hold his own against Ghidorah in Gigan





> Godzilla Final Wars has him becoming a beach ball.


oh yeah forgot about that


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2010)

In Godzilla Raids Again, throughout the whole movie they are fighting about equally. What was interesting about it is how the battles in "Raids" feel more like two animals fighting. They must aggresively, bite, claw, etc. Anguirus did seem to get defeated though in one of the most simple ways possible(a bite to the neck). 

But if you watch the movie again, they're pretty much just charging eachother for most of the movie, even having a 'draw' during their first battle(both Godzilla and Anguirus fight until tumbling into the ocean). 

In Godzilla Vs Gigan, Anguirus mostly gets shrugged aside by Ghidorah. The only times he does any damage is when he bights Ghidorah in the neck(stock footage; and Ghidorah just drops him) and when Godzilla is holding Ghidorah for their team attack.


----------

